# [Youtube] Problème avec certaines vidéos



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2013)

Salut tout le monde !

J'ai un problème avec certaines vidéos sur Youtube. Lorsque j'essaie de les lire, déjà ça mouline pas mal avant que ça s'lance, puis quand ça s'lance, ça lague à mort, si j'ai le malheur de vouloir changer la présentation de la vidéo (la taille par ex) c'est reparti pour un méchant lag, et lorsqu'on croit que c'est enfin chargé et stable, le son et la vidéo sont décallés.... :hein: Le plus marrant, c'est quand j'essaie de fermer cette page, déjà c'est pas instantané et mieux, safari quitté, on entend encore le son de cette vidéo maudite !! :rateau:

J'ai aussi remarqué lesquelles posent problème et lesquelles non... 


Ça ça marche :




_(clic pour essayer)_​
Ça ça merde :




_(clic pour essayer)_​
Et c'est systématique avec toutes les vidéos qui ont les options de rapidité (quand on clique sur la roue crantée pour changer les paramètres de lecture)

Alors est-ce dû à un encodage de vidéo différent et suis-je condamné à ne jamais pouvoir les regarder ? De ma version de Flash (bien qu'elle soit à jour [11.5.502.146] et même si les versions précédentes faisaient pas mieux) ?

------------

Tiens, un autre exemple : 


Cette vidéo sur Youtube. Remarquez le décalage du son une fois chargée.
La même sur Dailymotion. Pas de problème.


Enfin voilà quoi... merci d'avance ! 

PS : Safari / Firefox => même problème
PS²: J'met un petit sondage pour voir combien sont dans le cas...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2013)

tu n'es peut être pas seul :mouais:

perso, aucun soucis avec tes vidéos ... en html 5 pour le tabac et flash pour Far Cry


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu n'es peut être pas seul :mouais:



Ah voui !!

Bon bin on va dire que c'est normal alors. Au temps pour moi. 




Bon à part montrer du doigt mon doublon (gnagnagni  ), t'as pas une idée ?  Déjà t'as pas le problème toi ? :rose:

PS : J'ai le problème sur tous les MAC que je connais (5 au total, tous soit sur Léopard ou Snow Léopard)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h06 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> perso, aucun soucis avec tes vidéos ... en html 5



Ah ?.... Tu peux m'en dire plus ? Il me manque un pluggin ou un logiciel n'est pas à jour ? Genre Quicktime peut-être non ?


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Ah voui !!
> 
> Bon bin on va dire que c'est normal alors. Au temps pour moi.
> 
> ...



mais atteeeeends, j'ai édité 

et tous ces macs sont sur le même modem ?


pourquoi l'une s'est chargée en flash et l'autre en html5, là je ne pige pas


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> mais atteeeeends, j'ai édité
> 
> et tous ces macs sont sur le même modem ?



Nope ! À la maison, c'est bouygues et c'est orange au taff... (bien que je n'en regarde jamais là bas bien sûr   )

Sinon j'ai le MacBook Pro 2011 et partout où j'vais c'est la même.......



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------


Bon.... j'ai ma réponse ici finalement..... 



nifex a dit:


> Flash est bien à jour ?
> 
> Elle peut essayer la version html5 :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/html5



Donc, collatéralement parlant, merci nifex ! 

C'est bien un problème d'HTML5 puisque si je choisi l'option "_Ne plus participer à l'essai HTML5_", je retrouve les options des vidéos normales (comme la Red Bull), et le problème ne se pose plus....


Ahlàlà.... 'sont beaux Apple et ses addicts à critiquer Flash..... n'empêche que lui fonctionne ! :rateau:

Ce qui est con... c'est que si un jour c'est stabilisé, j'en profiterai pas puisque j'ai supprimé l'option... À moins qu'ils fassent un rappel lors de la fin de la version bêta ?


PS : je ne met pas mon sujet en *[Résolu]* puisqu'en fait, j'suis toujours preneur pour la résolution du problème de l'HTML5. J'suis quand même amené à en croiser ailleurs que sur Youtube !


----------



## sconie (22 Janvier 2013)

bon et alors, finalement la solution c'était quoi? installer  la version html5 ou Flash?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2013)

sconie a dit:


> bon et alors, finalement la solution c'était quoi? installer  la version html5 ou Flash?



l'option participer à l'essai HTML5 youtube fout le bordel 2 fois sur 3( le moteur intégré à youtube étant une bouse de première).
*
 installer l'extension clicktoflash  cela marche nickel avec safari*


----------



## sconie (22 Janvier 2013)

d'accord... et pour Firefox?  ce serait quoi la solution?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2013)

sconie a dit:


> d'accord... et pour Firefox?  ce serait quoi la solution?


je passe 
n'utilisant pas Firefox


----------



## sconie (22 Janvier 2013)

si youtube marche sur Safari il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne marche pas sur Firefox. On doit pouvoir avoir le choix et pas obligatoirement utiliser le même internetbrowser que tout le monde. Non? :mouais:


----------



## Fìx (22 Janvier 2013)

sconie a dit:


> si youtube marche sur Safari il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne marche pas sur Firefox. On doit pouvoir avoir le choix et pas obligatoirement utiliser le même internetbrowser que tout le monde. Non? :mouais:



Au lieu de faire des thèses, des hypothèses et des contre-hypothèses de thèses sur ce qui arriverait si, et en utilisant ceci ou ça tu veux pas suggérer à ta copine (quel que soit son navigateur) de :



Aller sur ce lien => https://www.youtube.com/html5
Cliquer sur "_Ne plus participer à l'essai de l'HTML5_" (en bas de la page)
S'assurer qu'au final sa page ressemble à ça => CLIC


 et lui demander si ça règle le problème ? :sleep:


Perso, les vidéos de Youtube marchaient aussi mal sur Safari ou Firefox, jusqu'à ce que je change cette option...


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2013)

Même suggestion.... 
chaque fois que j'ai connu des problèmes (sur différents Macs), en désactivant le choix html5 (pour revenir au flash), les pbs ont disparus

(la dernière en date, c'était pour la video "greudf" )

Désormais tous mes Macs sont revenus au Flash sur YouTube


----------



## sconie (24 Janvier 2013)

oui mais c'est bon elle n'est pas en HTML 5, elle ne l'a jamais été d'ailleurs. Donc le problème reste.


----------



## Average Joe (24 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème. Un moment donné, désactiver le test HTML5 sur Youtube avait réglé le problème un temps mais maintenant ça recommence.   Aujourd'hui, le sketch a été : sur Safari : "il faut installer la dernière version de Flash pour regarder la vidéo". Et ce, alors même que j'ai activer ClickToFlash ; normalement cela ouvre une fenêtre MP4 dans le cadre mais là j'ai vu ce message apparaître. J'ai dûment installé le module Flash et maintenant c'est le délire complet quand j'essaye de lire une vidéo Youtube avec Safari. C'est de plus en plus n'importe quoi. Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Help !


----------

